# Aztec Capital... Tenochtitlan... TODAY



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Adamo Dlacroix said:


> well... if you don't want... hehe just tell me dude... i'll continue with some pics next page!


No problem adamo! If you want import your pics, you can do it! ok!

in other post, you post something about your job, but moderation deleted it becuase i write in spanish.


Sorry! my english is very very bad! 

Really i never studied english in school... never !hno:



Ni3lS said:


> Communicate in English POR FAVOR. Nice photos.


Thanks four yor comment! 

And thank you very much for the change of name of this theme!



ROYU said:


> Nice pics from Mexico City. One of the greatest cities in the Americas.



Really Mexico City is one of the most great capitals in world



isaidso said:


> Mexico City is still one of America's great cities. It's so vast, I'd love to go back and explore it more.


Thanks!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

1
​


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you have pictures of Tepito? It's one of the few areas in the DF that I don't know what it looks like.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

where are the people?


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

eklips said:


> Do you have pictures of Tepito? It's one of the few areas in the DF that I don't know what it looks like.


No, sorry, in this theme just i show nice zones.

Tepito is one of the most ugly districts and very dangerous


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Salazar Rick said:


> No, sorry, in this theme just i show nice zones.
> 
> Tepito is one of the most ugly districts and very dangerous





LFellipe said:


> where are the people?


really my intention is show streets, buildings, avenues, parks, historical zones.... 

sorry!!!!!!! not is my intention show a street life theme, but in the city you can see all kind of life styles, don´t forget in this city lives the most rich man in the world and other milllionaries personalities... are diverse exclusive zones for them by example districts how Bosques de Las Lomas, Lomas de Chapultepec and Polanco.

of course... poverty in the city is very important aspect, in districts: Iztapalapa and other of metropolitan zone (east zone) you can find extreme poverty.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

minsamol said:


> Totally agree. One of the most beautiful cities in the world... ???:lol:





Larmey said:


> The title is absurd...


If your comment is for insult, don´t worry because i think the same when i walk by streets how "el carmen", districts : "tepito" and others, but I think otherwise in other times.

But, *if reallly *you think: Mexico city is an ugly city... is your opinion and is very valid.


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

Salazar Rick said:


> If your comment is for insult, don´t worry because i think the same when i walk by streets how "el carmen", districts : "tepito" and others, but I think otherwise in other times.
> 
> But, *if reallly *you think: Mexico city is an ugly city... is your opinion and is very valid.


 I have never been to Mexico city... so I cannot say its ugly... but from what I have heard I wouldn't say it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world...


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

minsamol said:


> I have never been to Mexico city... so I cannot say its ugly... but from what I have heard I wouldn't say it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world...


the city has really ugly zones.... this is a fact, but if you someday yoou visit México City you can walk in Paseo d la Reforma Av, in the historical streets of #centro historico# Polanco, you can visit great lakes and beatiful forests in the city (chapultepec) and modern zones with high scrapers!!!!

Maybe the sentence #one of the most....# is very risky- it´s ok! i acept, because in europe there many really spectacular cities: prague, vienna, salszbourg, chesky krumslov.... but in the city of this theme you can see nice or interesting things too! 

greetings and i invite you to visit Mexico City someday ....

pd (sorry, i don´t speak english, i don´t understand this language------and i don´t write very good )


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

_I continue with my tour!!_


1


2


3
​
Icontinue tomorrow


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Great shots man, I just love I love Mexico DF. I usually stay that the St. Regis on Reforma. The city has so much energy and life.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

NewOrleansRush said:


> Great shots man, I just love I love Mexico DF. I usually stay that the St. Regis on Reforma. The city has so much energy and life.


thank you very much


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice photos, but your title is wrong. Mexico City is not in America. 

Let the arguments begin....


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

If you think in USA when i use the word America...

I use "America" for the great continent... 


although many people thinks in USA with this word, thats a wrong because America is a continent not is a country.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

more pics of this city!!!
1


2

3
​


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Salazar Rick said:


> No, sorry, in this theme just i show nice zones.
> 
> Tepito is one of the most ugly districts and very dangerous


I think that if you are going to use a title as "First Great City in America, One of the Most Beautiful Capital of the World" then you should post pics of ugly zones too.....I have been to Mexico City many times....is nice but it has very dangerous areas too....and ugly areas.....:nuts:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

ok!... Tomorrow... In my way to the school,

I can see all days many ugly zones, but i don´t have pics now, tomorrow i take photos of one of the most ugly zones of the city located in zone of iztapalapa... my district ---


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Salazar Rick said:


> No, sorry, in this theme just i show nice zones.
> 
> Tepito is one of the most ugly districts and very dangerous


Isn't so dangerous as many people think. My mom and I go for shoping there some times. It is uggly, dirty, and definitely scary, but only if you go there at 3:00 AM or in a dispute bettween police and sales men (of piracy) it's OK.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Mexico City - First great city in North America?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ I'd say it's not just one of the greatest in the northern part, but all of America.



Salazar Rick said:


> I use "America" for the great continent...


And rightly so! I'd always wanted to explore this part of America and finally ventured down there 2 years ago. Mexico City truly is one of America's great cities and one of its most fascinating. Keep the photos coming! kay:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

poshbakerloo said:


> Mexico City - First great city in North America?


Yeah, first great city in north america too!

North America = CANADA UNITED STATES MEXICO 

But... México is in Latin America region too.... two beautiful regions in one continent



Greetings!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

isaidso said:


> ^^ I'd say it's not just one of the greatest in the northern part, but all of America.
> 
> 
> 
> And rightly so! I'd always wanted to explore this part of America and finally ventured down there 2 years ago. Mexico City truly is one of America's great cities and one of its most fascinating. Keep the photos coming! kay:


Thank you very much!

This pics... for you:



1


2


3
​


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Our Avenues!
1

2


​


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

DFDalton said:


> Nice photos, but your title is wrong. Mexico City is not in America.
> 
> Let the arguments begin....


America is just one huge continent. Argentina, Mexico or Canada are all in America. and all we from all these contries are Americans!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Isn't the whole 'Mexicans are American' debate just because people from everywhere south of the Mexico-US border want to be associated with the rich US? You never hear Canadians calling themselves American


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

America, are lands in the Western hemisphere, also known as the New World. In English, the plural form the Americas is often used to refer to the landmasses of North America and South America with their associated islands and regions while the singular form America is primarily used to refer to the United States of America.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

poshbakerloo said:


> Isn't the whole 'Mexicans are American' debate just because people from everywhere south of the Mexico-US border want to be associated with the rich US? You never hear Canadians calling themselves American


^^ :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Vagamundo. said:


> America, are lands in the Western hemisphere, also known as the New World. In English, the plural form the Americas is often used to refer to the landmasses of North America and South America with their associated islands and regions while the singular form America is primarily used to refer to the United States of America.


But the term American whilst it could mean someone from The Americas only really means people from the US, or those wanted to be associated with the US

United States of...America = American not United Statesian


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

mexico city is a great city jaja LOL LOL


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

maybe we can use the word "The Americas" for all continent because America is a huge continent and there many countries very differents by example Bolivia and Argentina.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah it is very interesting...


why people of united states is named americans? i don´t understand


in Afric the same discussion with the termn or phrase southafrivcans ... for the people of south afric, but people of near countries how Lesotho or Namibia are southafricans tooo

i don´t know with tis debate ...


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

please excuse me, but my english is very bad


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

This thread si very boring 

just words and words and no much pics


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Salazar Rick said:


> maybe we can use the word "The Americas" for all continent because America is a huge continent and there many countries very differents by example Bolivia and Argentina.


officially the term 'American' means citizen of the USA. Unofficially 'American' means south or central American citizen wanting to be associated with the rich USA...sorry, but true


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ it doesn't have anything to do with a wannabe. In Spanish, as in most of languages, America = The Americas, and that causes a lot of confusion, that's all.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Nolke said:


> ^^ it doesn't have anything to do with a wannabe. In Spanish, as in most of languages, America = The Americas, and that causes a lot of confusion, that's all.


But American means someone from the USA not an umbrella term for people from The Americas


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ don't worry, it's just a little mistake from the educational systems in anglophone countries kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Equis said:


> ^^ don't worry, it's just a little mistake from the educational systems in anglophone countries kay:


Not all anglophones! Some of us realize that 'America' to mean the US is a colloquial expression while America to mean the continent is historically correct. Notice my location: it used to say Canada, but I changed it to say United *Provinces* of America. :colgate:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

More photos of Mexico City please!


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Not all anglophones! Some of us realize that 'America' to mean the US is a colloquial expression while America to mean the continent is historically correct. Notice my location: it used to say Canada, but I changed it to say United *Provinces* of America. :colgate:


kay:


----------

